# oh crap omg ohhh nooo what have i done!!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

midi pulled fur today and made a nest and if you look at this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/37885-dex-mids-love-affair.html you will notice this is 31 days ago!!!! and buns carry for 31 days!!

mid is 7n half months old and not mature enough for babies.

i feel so bad!!! i really didnt think he was old enough to impregnante her and vet said his nuts were not dropped and i didnt notice any sexual activity between them.

i know ive been irrisponsable and i feel terrible :crying: :crying: im dreading going out to the shed tomoro as im worried she will attack them :crying: :crying:

i keep telling myself that maybe she is just having a phantom cos of lily having kits but mid hasnt seen any of the kits as there at opposite ends of shed.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't worry too much because what if you et there and they are all nestling with her?
Well You'll be fine!
Maybe just keep checking on her or after she has had her babies if you have an indoor cage that you could bring her inside your house and watch her?
I hope I have made a little help for you!?!
Good luck!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> Don't worry too much because what if you et there and they are all nestling with her?
> Well You'll be fine!
> Maybe just keep checking on her or after she has had her babies if you have an indoor cage that you could bring her inside your house and watch her?
> I hope I have made a little help for you!?!
> Good luck!


im hoping she will be fine, she has never been a bunny to like fuss for some reason she thumps at anyone going near her pen but today she has been laid out and loving the fuss which is what lily does aeound birth time. im praying this is a phantom i feel so bad to have done this at her early age.


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

well just fill me in on all the details when she gives birth! How long ago did you go check on them?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Animals548 said:


> well just fill me in on all the details when she gives birth! How long ago did you go check on them?


i last checked her at 5pm as ive been to work and i cant check now as there is no light in the shed and torch light will freak them out. 
will check them in the morning 1st thing but im dreading it.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

no babies today so im praying it is a phantom, although mid is just laying about panting but i checked her water bottle and the ball in it had got stuck so think maybe she was a bit dehydrated. she has gone of her food which lily does before she kindles.
ohhhh im so worried about poor mid


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Frags,
if she is pregnant, don't be so hard on yourself. It's obvious that you are not irresponsible - you love your animals far too much for that to occur. If is is that she is pregnant - it's just a mistake you've made. Such things happen. Don't beat yourself up. x
Jacqui


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> midi pulled fur today and made a nest and if you look at this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/37885-dex-mids-love-affair.html you will notice this is 31 days ago!!!! and buns carry for 31 days!!
> 
> mid is 7n half months old and not mature enough for babies.
> 
> ...


Hi Frags

I was taling to the breeder who i got Stan off last week about maybe getting Stan a friend but not til September Oct as i want to wait til Stan has been neutered etc and he was saying that does can and are fine to have babies from 5 months ol! But i dont really know much about it! Hopefully as you say it will just be phantom! But if she does have some babies i bet they are lovely judging by mum and dad! 

How old is Dex notw then?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

dex is 4 months now but was only 3 months at the time.
ive put in a cardboard box in the pen and put all her hay and fur in it. ive tried to feel her tummy but not felt movement like i do with lily but as she young she will prob have a smaller litter anyway.
giants shouldnt be bred until 8-9 months smaller breeds are ok from about 5-6 months thats why i worry about her.
i spose theres only 1 way to find out.... wait! lol


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> dex is 4 months now but was only 3 months at the time.
> ive put in a cardboard box in the pen and put all her hay and fur in it. ive tried to feel her tummy but not felt movement like i do with lily but as she young she will prob have a smaller litter anyway.
> giants shouldnt be bred until 8-9 months smaller breeds are ok from about 5-6 months thats why i worry about her.
> i spose theres only 1 way to find out.... wait! lol


Lets keep our fingers crossed!

Sorry i think i wrote that down wrong - I didnt mean he breeds them from that age i mean he said that they could breed from that age, as he was warning me about putting them together!

Keep us updated x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Lets keep our fingers crossed!
> 
> Sorry i think i wrote that down wrong - I didnt mean he breeds them from that age i mean he said that they could breed from that age, as he was warning me about putting them together!
> 
> Keep us updated x


well i will be keeping an eye on her and letting you all know either way :001_unsure: 
thanks for info x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

oh frags how long were they together? Bucks can still father litters before there balls drop. I hope shes not preggers, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> oh frags how long were they together? Bucks can still father litters before there balls drop. I hope shes not preggers, keeping my fingers crossed for you.


they was together for about 2 hours  on 2 days the 21st and the 22nd i feel so stupid now.
im keeping everything crossed too .


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh what a shock!!!!
I hope everything is ok!
I guess if she is then its a good sign that she making a next etc so has intentions to look after them!! xx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh no Fraggy! Im keeping my toes and evrything crossed for you too! One thing I will say is really dont beat yourself up for this! We all know how hard you try to be a responsible breeder and how well you look after your buns! The fact that your worried that she may be too young shows your concern for the welfare of your buns! If she is pregnant at least she will be in a home with someone who knows what they are doing!

Dex you stud muffin!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

umber said:


> Oh no Fraggy! Im keeping my toes and evrything crossed for you too! One thing I will say is really dont beat yourself up for this! We all know how hard you try to be a responsible breeder and how well you look after your buns! The fact that your worried that she may be too young shows your concern for the welfare of your buns! If she is pregnant at least she will be in a home with someone who knows what they are doing!
> 
> Dex you stud muffin!


dex is now renamed dex/sex the dirty dog!!


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

frags said:


> dex is now renamed dex/sex the dirty dog!!


LOL it seems wrong he should even be thinking of sex at that age! Norman is approaching 12 weeks and he is still a tiny baby to me I cant imagine him being like that! LOL x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

there are no kits from mid so im thinking it was just a phantom pheeew!


----------



## BeatrixPotter (Apr 3, 2009)

frags said:


> there are no kits from mid so im thinking it was just a phantom pheeew!


Phew! What a relief! You've been in my thoughts.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

She is approaching breeding age so nesting is not uncommon.
~A lot of females will pull fur and nest without being pregnant.
If she is then it is not the end of the world. The normal age to start breeding from them is 8 months so she is not far off that so don't beat yourself up about it.
People don't realise how quick it is for a buck to impregnate a female it is so fast and they are capapble pf breeding from very early ages.
Hopefully she is just nesting and that is all.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

frags said:


> there are no kits from mid so im thinking it was just a phantom pheeew!


She was just playing mummies and babies like any kid would! LOL..... x


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

So how is she ??????  ?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hiya all
yep just a phantom  she is fine now and seems to have settled down after puberty and is much more loving now.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

frags said:


> hiya all
> yep just a phantom  she is fine now and seems to have settled down after puberty and is much more loving now.


Phew!!! Glad shes ok frags x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Phew!!! Glad shes ok frags x


me too mate, i wouldnt have fogiven myself if anything have happened to her.


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

omg frags i have the same prob, my perdy has built a nest today arrrghhh.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

~TOPCAT~ said:


> omg frags i have the same prob, my perdy has built a nest today arrrghhh.


tis the season to build nest lol

hows you hun? not seen you on for a while!!! lily has another litter there stunning!!


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

hi hun no we have moved but back now. 
Bless we ended up with 9 rabbits after rescuing another, but now have 7. But i cant beleive perdy has built another nest she was last with her son 2 weeks ago the babies are 14 weeks old now. How are your lo's x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

~TOPCAT~ said:


> hi hun no we have moved but back now.
> Bless we ended up with 9 rabbits after rescuing another, but now have 7. But i cant beleive perdy has built another nest she was last with her son 2 weeks ago the babies are 14 weeks old now. How are your lo's x


there doing brill and lily is being a fab mummy again and seems to enjoy being mum!

9 rabbits wow you must be very busy lol i find it time consuming with 3 mind you i have 12 including the kits lol


----------



## ~TOPCAT~ (Feb 21, 2009)

lol. I have a home for two more adults for next week so not too bad, but i love them, even thumper even though hes fell out with me after me getting him neutered lol


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah it's all good right?


----------



## cp21 (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I wouldn't feel bad, my 11 week old rabbit has just had babies. Was pregnant and we didn't even know!I.m sure they will be fine
x


----------

